# Is PVC safe for rats?



## MagicalNarwhal (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm going to be getting two rats in a month or two, and I'm trying to furnish their cage. Right now I have two hammocks, two braided ropes, some wooden chew toys, and PVC. I was wondering if PVC is safe to leave in the cage full time. Is there anything toxic in there should the rats chew it up? ???


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You mean the PVC white tubes you can find in hardware stores? I pilot some in my rats cage from time to time. They leave them alone for the most part...never had an issue with them. They prefer the black "accordion" like pipes though.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't use it but I hear PVC pipes are safe. I see lots of other owners using it. Just make sure it is big enough. If you've never had rats before, you'll be surprised just how big they can get. 

To be honest, rats favor things like tissue boxes and toilet paper tubes. You can go out and spend a ton on expensive toys but a lot of the time, the fun stuff can be as simple as nuts in the shell, coconuts, and cardboard.


----------



## Chandni (Dec 12, 2016)

My local pet store uses them and the rats seem to love them. I also don't use them because my rat just prefers cardboard material.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep it is safe. I hav them in my cages. The rats love them. Get small pieces because they are hard to clean if they are too long. 4" wide or more so no one gets stuck.


----------

